# The AR finally hit the drag strip!!!



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Info:
2.7t Engine
6-Speed Manual Transmission
Yokohama All-season tires
Apr 93 octane chip
Samco TBB
Evolution Motorsports DV's
I was only able to make 4 passes before the Helmit Nazi went nuts on me...ha ha I never thought I'd need a helmet.

Track prep:
93 octane gas with gas light on (20 miles till empty)
rear seat bottom removed
Trunk "pull-out cover thing" removed
Spare tire, and tool kit removed
Headrests and floor mats removed
Mirrors tucked in
Suspension on level 1 and 402'd 20mm lower
Didn't change tire pressure or remove roof rack load bars...
Drove 45 minutes to the track and got there at 2:25pm and here's how it went:

Run1: 2:29pm
r/t: 0.977
60': 2.292
1/4: 14.312
Mph: 100.27
Run2: 2:35pm
r/t: 0.556
60': 2.098
1/4: 13.980
Mph: 100.65
Run3: 3:22pm
r/t: 0.450
60': 1.960
1/4: *13.689*
Mph: 100.39
Run4: 3:29pm
r/t: 0.606
60': 2.038
1/4: 13.754
Mph: 101.85
This car impresses me more and more each day.
Who would have ever thought that a wagen could go 13.689 @100.39 with just a chip and some weight savings??
Let me know what you guys think of my runs...good? bad? any questions?
Brandon



_Modified by diive4sho at 1:41 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

saw this post over in Audizine. Good times bro.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

... and are there any other allroad owners on the tex?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

craig has a nice one....ron burgandy/craig/baxter/whoknowsthesedayswhatthehellhisnameis


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Dang Man!!! any photos?!
I hope to be able to do this with mine once i find a nice 6speeder....


----------

